# Water Python Identification Help Needed



## mojo0797 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello,

I produced these babies and the adults were sold to me as Northern Territory Australian Water Pythons. These babies are all jet black with a solid gray underbelly.

Do these look like anything Australian to you guys? A picture is included.

Regards,
Shawn


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd wait for the hatchlings to have a shed or two before worrying too much. Like most snakes I'm sure they go through a bit of a colour change with their first few sheds.


----------



## JimWetherall (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't help you with an ID as I probably know less about fuscus localities than anyone here! I do have a quick question though for the keeper's in the know-how! What are the morphological differences between NT and QLD fuscus? If any?!
To the OP: sorry for the hijack and also, great looking hatchies!


----------



## varanus (Aug 26, 2011)

My N.T's had a brighter orange belly compared to my QLD's lemon yellow, and more attitude. The N.T's were a darker grey overall, some almost black in appearance.


----------



## Boidae (Aug 26, 2011)

The NT Water Pythons are usually darker in belly colour, where as the QLD ones have that beautiful yellow tummy 
Its still a bit early to tell, as Chantelle said before its best to wait until they've had their first shed.


----------



## eipper (Aug 28, 2011)

I would say more likely to be true mackloti or savu's...normal hatchling Australian fuscus have a yellow or orange ventral surface.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## JimWetherall (Aug 28, 2011)

eipper said:


> I would say more likely to be true mackloti or savu's...normal hatchling Australian fuscus have a yellow or orange ventral surface.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott



Aren't hatchling savuensis born orange?!


----------



## eipper (Aug 28, 2011)

Jim,

Yeah you are right, sorry I was thinking of the Timor/Lesser Sunda sp not the pop from Sawu.

Cheers,
Scott


----------

